# 360 vs 400 shaders



## SSDdrivei7 (Jan 16, 2013)

First off: Thank you,

  Geeks 3D (TechPowerUp) Caps Viewer is reporting that my gpu only has 360 of a total 400 shader cores my ATI hd 5730 possess. I have searched the internet for any possible related Caps Viewer bugs to this bothersome issue but haven't found any bugs. Does anybody here have any idea? . . . As to why 40 Stream Processors appear to be missing, but only within Caps Viewer?

Thanks, again -SSDdrivei7


----------



## DarkOCean (Jan 16, 2013)

5730 ? is that an OEM card ?
Please post a gpu z pic.
edit : ah mobile part, caps viewer is probably wrong use gpu z instead.


----------

